# How do I play .mov files in WMP 11 on Vista?



## ivanstyle (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi

I'm just having problems getting my Windows Media Player 11 to play .mov files. I've installed various codecs, and it seems to play fine in Media Player classic, but not WMP. 

I kinda need it to work on WMP as I want to run these files through Matlab, and apparently it uses the same DirectShow infrastructure.

Anyone, please let me know if you've got anything that could help me!

Thanks!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Install Quicktime Alternative (and uninstall Quicktime if you have it).

With the included Media Player Classic, you can play all Quicktime formats. They will also play in WMP11 after you install it, though the files will need to be associated with WMP11 manually and .mov files will not be listed among the formats in its options.

If you also install Real Alternative, then you won't need Real Player to play its formats, either.

Both also install the needed browser plugins so that web content in those formats plays normally.

Real and Quicktime Alternatives


----------

